# Java Programm verkaufen



## thomas.g (10. Mrz 2005)

Hi,

Falls sich wer mit Lizenzen auskennt,

1.
Muss man für Java zahlen, wenn man ein Programm verkauft?

2.
Darf ich von einer Sun Klasse (wie zB JAI, JIMI, JMF) den Classpaht ändern, sodass ich nicht auf src.zip zugreifen muss? - Ich meine die Klassen in mein Package mitreinkopieren, denn dann muss der andere kein Java installiert haben!, dabei muss ich aber die Classpaths ändern!, darf man das?

Danke, Thomas

Bitte Dringend!


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mrz 2005)

thomas.g hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Muss man für Java zahlen, wenn man ein Programm verkauft?


nein



			
				thomas.g hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Darf ich von einer Sun Klasse (wie zB JAI, JIMI, JMF) den Classpaht ändern, sodass ich nicht auf src.zip zugreifen muss? - Ich meine die Klassen in mein Package mitreinkopieren, denn dann muss der andere kein Java installiert haben!, dabei muss ich aber die Classpaths ändern!, darf man das?


Kein Java installiert haben? Wie soll das gehen ohne VM   
BTW: Sun Klassen darf man natürlich nicht ändern.


----------



## thomas.g (10. Mrz 2005)

Wie bringt man dann am besten JAI und JIMI auf NetBeans 3.6 zum Laufen, den der kennt dann die Klassen beim Import nicht - NetBeans 4.1 aber schon, warum?


----------



## thE_29 (11. Mrz 2005)

Du mußt sie im Classpath hinzufügen oder in dein Jar Archiv hinzupacken.....

Wahrscheinlich hat Netbeans die schon im Projektpfad!


----------



## dark_red (11. Mrz 2005)

Deine Java Programme kannst du lizenzieren wie du willst. Allerdings musst du beim Verteilen der Java VM von Sun aufpassen und deren Lizenz einhalten. Ausserdem darfst du afaik auch nicht die Standardklassenbibliothek ändern (zB verkleiner, da man eh nicht alle Klassen braucht)... Da musst du halt das Kleingedruckte lesen.


----------



## TRunKX (11. Mrz 2005)

... Man darf die Sun Klassen nicht ändern . <- PUNKT Was du aber machen kannst, ist Klassen zu schreiben die die Sun Klassen um deine Funktionen erweitern und sie damt verbinden. Falls du dir nicht ganz sicher bist ob du dich an alle Vorschriften hällst kannst du soweit ich weiss dein Progrramm auch irgendwo prüfen lassen. Sun hat für sowas ne Abteilung die Rechtliche Prüfungen durchführt. Die sagen dir dann was falsch ist. Solltest du diesen Schritt vorher machen kann dir eigentlich nix passieren!



SUN KLASSEN NICHT ÄNDERN!!! :meld:  :meld:  :noe:


----------



## thomas.g (11. Mrz 2005)

Prüfen die von Sun auch andere Lizenzen?, wenn ja, dann kann ich programmieren was ich will.... und es dann prüfen lassen!  :lol:


----------



## thomas.g (11. Mrz 2005)

Wo kann man in NetBeans 3.6 Classpahts hinzufügen?

(Bitte genaue Beschreibung!)
Danke, Thomas ???:L


----------



## Alex_winf01 (4. Jul 2006)

Zu den Lizenzen habe ich auch noch mal eine Frage:

Ich entwickel für meinen Betrieb ein Programm, welches sich jeder Anwender von der Homepage kostenlos herunterladen kann. Da nicht jeder Anwender bereits eine Runtime auf seinem Rechner hat, soll diese mitgeliefert werden.

Nun ist es so, der Anwender sieht den Code nicht und soll ihn auch nicht ändern dürfen. Er nutzt nur das Programm.

Müssen wir als Betrieb eine Lizenz kaufen?


----------

